# Beware of Bad Bully Breeders



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is the Truth behind Chris @ Against All Oddz... feel free to share it everywhere on boards and facebook with others and get them to share it with others as well.

Bad Breeders - MASTERPIECE BULLIES


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope this stops some new person from buying from him I know I wouldnt deal with him after reading this. Like I told you before If you can help 1 person with this its worth posting.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor Ginger, that is just so sad. I can't believe people sometimes. She is a very lucky girl to have you caring for her now, she's got the golden ticket.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have actually seen her "after" pictures around and always thought she was beautiful. i never realized she was in such bad shape before.. that's really sad and im glad you went public about this. All i know is she got lucky enough to get a good home with someone who actually cares about his dogs.:clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never had any interaction with him on the EE board until this week when he banned the Bully Doc and showed support for someone who doesn't see their dog as anything more than a dollar sign so what he did concerning Ginger doesn't surprise me at all. Sad........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Hope this stops some new person from buying from him I know I wouldnt deal with him after reading this. Like I told you before If you can help 1 person with this its worth posting.


I agree, Rangel Dangel


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG, Kevin that is awful (but not surprising...) He has been trying to ban me for a while now because (I was told) I had become "too popular". LOL Is he 13? 

Anyway, I applaud you for this post and totally agree with you. Ginger is very beautiful (now) and I am really glad you have her!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is why I'll never buy a dog sight unseen.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Whooooa that's crazy. I'm glad she has a loving owner such as yourself. 

Lauren - can he be called out on BTK for this issue? I mean like calling in ( Masterpiece) and putting it out there. Word of mouth travels fast.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Whooooa that's crazy. I'm glad she has a loving owner such as yourself.
> 
> Lauren - can he be called out on BTK for this issue? I mean like calling in ( Masterpiece) and putting it out there. Word of mouth travels fast.


Kevin is free to call in to the show and say something.


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> I say he should call. Not to cause a  storm. More or less, preventing others from being scammed.


Amen! A bully fest! Sorry, I mean protecting the innocent. Ahem.


----------

